

Ask HN: What was that random image site posted a few weeks ago? - aiurtourist

Searching for it is an impossible task. Someone was showing off a service where foo.something.to/random would display a random image of foo.
======
okamiueru
Might it have been this?

<http://quickimage.heroku.com/index.html>

Edit: I should mention that I hadn't seen this before, and did a simple search
based on your information:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=sho...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=show+hn+random+image&start=0)

------
MarlonPro
I'm sure this is what you're looking for:

Http://(Type any keyword here).jpg.to/random

------
hnero
<http://Jpg.to>

